

What is this “crisis”? - Tihy
http://blog.tetrack.com/2009/02/what-is-this-crisis/

======
noonespecial
There once were a bunch of monkeys in the jungle. They were plenty of bananas
to pick and eat. Each day they would pick some bananas, eat and be happy.

One day a monkey said to the others, "why are you going out to pick bananas,
don't you know its a recession?" (Why he would say this was never quite clear,
and is a matter of much debate, even to this day.) And so the monkeys stopped
going out and picking bananas. What was the point? There was a recession on
after all.

Eventually, many monkeys starved due to the great banana recession. The
survivors eventually slowly started to pick again but told ever after of the
great banana recession and the terrible toll it took.

